# Inter - Sampdoria: 20 febbraio 2016 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (18 Febbraio 2016)

Inter - Sampdoria, anticipo del sabato della ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A 2015/2016. La partita si disputerà sabato 20 febbraio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Sampdoria in tv?

Diretta Su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:45 di sabato 20 febbraio.

A seguire, informazioni, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## gabuz (18 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Sampdoria, anticipo del sabato della ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A 2015/2016. La partita si disputerà sabato 20 febbraio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Sampdoria in tv?
> 
> ...



Montella li farà resuscitare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2016)

cosa commento a fare ....


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2016)

Figuriamoci se non riescono a battere la Sampdoria...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2016)

1 fisso


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Febbraio 2016)

le beccano


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Febbraio 2016)

Questa è davvero troppo facile


----------



## Sheva my Hero (20 Febbraio 2016)

Non potranno mica sempre perdere.... Però la Samp lotta per la retrocessione quindi farà catenaccio tremendo, chissà mai che ne esca uno 0-0


----------



## 666psycho (20 Febbraio 2016)

forza samp!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questa è davvero troppo facile



aspetta che me la giochi io, sono indeciso tra l 1X più under 3,5 e l 1 fisso ma in ogni caso sono due puntate facilissime


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aspetta che me la giochi io, sono indeciso tra l 1X più under 3,5 e l 1 fisso ma in ogni caso sono due puntate facilissime



Io ho puntato sull'1+under 3,5.. Quotava piuttosto bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io ho puntato sull'1+under 3,5.. Quotava piuttosto bene.



esatto tanto questi vincono sempre 1 a 0..


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ronaldo e Mou in tribuna per un clima di festa.. Sarebbe un peccato se qualcuno gliela guastasse


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Già 2 falli netti in attacco non concessi alla Samp..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2016)

Per un pelo... dai quagliarella!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

partita bene la Samp, dai dai dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

che scarso ranocchia


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che scarso ranocchia



L'abbiamo scampata bella durante il mercato di gennaio...


----------



## Dany20 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di D'Ambrosio.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Aahhahahah allucinante. 20 minuti di dominio samp e segnano questi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Montella ma ammazzati, non sei buono manco per il Poggibonsi


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di quello scandalo di D'Ambrosio.

Montella datti all'ippica.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2016)

Mavaff.... un tiro un gol... come sempre...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ma cosa c'entra Montella? Sta dominando la Samp..


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Montella? Sta dominando la Samp..



fa schifo, Zenga era cento volte meglio


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fa schifo, Zenga era cento volte meglio



Ma cosa stai dicendo che sta giocando solo la Samp..


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2016)

a parte chi e' meglio o peggio...ma lo scandalo inter che continua a fare goal ad ano...........


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque solo la Roma puo' buttare il terzo posto,l'Inter come gioco e' piu' scadente del Milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo che sta giocando solo la Samp..



infatti le perdono tutte, fanno il possesso che vuole quella specie di allenatore ma sono molli senza carattere, se gli piace giocare così e continuare a perdere sono problemi suoi


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti le perdono tutte, fanno il possesso che vuole quella specie di allenatore ma sono molli senza carattere, se gli piace giocare così e continuare a perdere sono problemi suoi



senza eder eh


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti le perdono tutte, fanno il possesso che vuole quella specie di allenatore ma sono molli senza carattere, se gli piace giocare così e continuare a perdere sono problemi suoi



Altre volte ok, ma oggi la Samp avrebbe meritato il vantaggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Altre volte ok, ma oggi la Samp avrebbe meritato il vantaggio.



con mia nonna allenatore la Samp non lo prendeva quel gol, sembrano dei morti viventi


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Biabiany stasera sembra Carl Lewis


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Rigore netto negato alla Samp..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2016)

Rigore non dato alla Samp...


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2016)

booom rigore per la samp...e bergomi parla del rigore non dato contro la fiorentina...mica dice che hanno fatto schifo a firenze


----------



## markjordan (20 Febbraio 2016)

ma l'inter visto che fa pena puo' giocare anche con le mani ?
mai rigori contro su mani nette , bah


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ora Mourihno ci regala le manette bis


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Messi sotto dalla Samp.. Quanto mi fanno schifo..


----------



## LukeLike (20 Febbraio 2016)

Si però non si possono falsare le partite così. L'aveva visto anche Marotta quel rigore dai.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo il silenzio stampa ecco i risultati, rigore netto e 1 a 0 senza nessun tiro. Squadretta


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di Melo 

2-0

Che scandalo Montella. Lui gioca, gli altri vincono.

Spero che vada in B.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol di Melo
> 
> 2-0
> 
> ...



che schifo di allenatore, ma che gioca?? ma che gioco è? ? passarsi la palla avanti e indietro continuamente


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Tranquilli i punti presi qua saranno persi subito nella prossima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2016)

Il secondo gol uguale al nostro di Muntari con la Juve, pazzesco a ripensarci.

Sampdoria e Montella veramente incommentabili.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ma seriamente, Montella quante partite ha vinto finora? Una? Due?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo Montella si sta rivelando un flop stra annunciato.


----------



## Aron (20 Febbraio 2016)

Gelo a pensare che Montella era candidato alla panchina del Milan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il secondo gol uguale al nostro di Muntari con la Juve, pazzesco a ripensarci.
> 
> Sampdoria e Montella veramente incommentabili.



ancora più netto era quello di muntari


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2016)

Questo doveva venire al Milan a portare il bel giuoco...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Montella non c'è bisogno di fare cambi, stai giocando da dio


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

Diffidate sempre dagli allenatori che ridono dopo una sconfitta, in sala stampa.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ma fai entrare Cassano caprone


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2016)

Questi non ci provano neanche... Meritano la B...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Sto Ivan era qualcosa di indecente


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

Muriel e' il sosia di Rolando obeso


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Febbraio 2016)

La Samp con Montella ha fatto tipo 9 punti in 14 partite


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La Samp con Montella ha fatto tipo 9 punti in 14 partite



anzi troppi n ha fatti


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

3-0 Icardi.

Ranocchia vergognoso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

gran gol di Icardi 

Montella e la sua fase difensiva impeccabile


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Mamma mia Ranocchia che buco


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2016)

Si, vabbé... Ma Ranocchia per chi gioca???


----------



## Dany20 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Vabbe ma questi sono scarsissimi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 3-0 Icardi.
> 
> Ranocchia vergognoso.



che cesso clamoroso


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

Seriamente: ma Ranocchia in Lega Pro farebbe il titolare? Ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Voglio l imbarcata della samp


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

continuano a fare quel possesso palla vergognoso, che scarsi


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

montella difende il 3-0, mamma mia che scandalo


----------



## Aron (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ranocchia e Muriel che sono pallini di Galliani.


----------



## marionep (20 Febbraio 2016)

Esiste nella storia della serie A un allenatore con una media punti peggiore di quella del Montella 2015-16 da quando è subentrato? Ne dubito. Questo li porta in B tutto d'un fiato, scendono giù come i palombari.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

gol Quagliarella, montella sarà soddisfatto adesso


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Godo troppo se Montella retrocede


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

Montella, perdente nato, a fine partita:"Abbiamo perso ma abbiamo giocato meglio noi".


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella, perdente nato, a fine partita:"Abbiamo perso ma abbiamo giocato meglio noi".



questo sta fuori


----------



## Ciachi (20 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella, perdente nato, a fine partita:"Abbiamo perso ma abbiamo giocato meglio noi".



.....Inzaghi esci da questo corpo!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2016)

montella fa giocare benissimo le sue squadre 
grande allenatore sisi


----------



## Danielsan (21 Febbraio 2016)

Bè Catania e Fiorentina giocavano bene.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Febbraio 2016)

ma come, non c'era gente che diceva che andava preso Montella??


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2016)

Se ci fossero ancora delle vedove di Ranocchia - in questo forum pochissime, ma al di fuori ne ho viste molte - solo perché "al barih era meglio lui!!11 è italiano!!!" - dovrebbero sparire per sempre

Montella incommentabile, non fosse stato per Zenga (che già come allenatore si qualifica da se) sarebbe in B


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2016)

Non so se lo avete già detto, ma era più di un anno che un italiano non segnava per l'Inter


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo le figure pietose che sta rimediando la Samp spero, almeno in questo forum competente, di non leggere più dichiarazioni inneggianti a Montella.

Eh ma lui pratica il bel giuoco, esticaz, io guardo i risultati e vedo che perfino Zenga, ripeto ZENGA, ha fatto meglio.


----------



## koti (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ranocchia e Muriel sul gol di Icardi.


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Febbraio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo le figure pietose che sta rimediando la Samp spero, almeno in questo forum competente, di non leggere più dichiarazioni inneggianti a Montella.
> 
> Eh ma lui pratica il bel giuoco, esticaz, io guardo i risultati e vedo che perfino Zenga, ripeto ZENGA, ha fatto meglio.



Ma guarda, mi sa che il tuo è il classico commento fazioso e privo di logica.. Ci sta che un'allenatore possa cannare una stagione dopo diverse buone. Oltretutto mi par di poter affermare che abbia più di qualche giustificazione, come del resto in tanti qui si affannavano a trovare per difendere Sinisa fino a poco tempo fa. Due pesi, due misure, come spesso


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

C'è anche da dire che ultimamente toccare la palla con la mano, per chi difende contro la Samp, non è considerato fallo. Chiusa sta piccola parentesi la Samp gioca mollemente, senza un minimo di cattiveria. Se non si sveglia rischia grosso.


----------

